# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Isle of Man - First Post

## Sergy096

Hi! This is my first time posting here. I'm a new cartographer (or at least I would like to become one) and I came to this forum looking for help and inspiration. I like the classic methods using pen and paper but I'm a real beginner to this new world. I leave you the second map I've ever drawn so I can get some feedback and guidance. Thank you!

----------


## Adfor

Your work is great for a beginner, and welcome! A broad stroke style of advice, don't be afraid to try new and different styles that you'll find all over this website, it will help immensely to figure out what techniques you like, and grow your style. Trying different perspectives can hone the skill as well.

Color is a whole nother beast to tame. Developing a palette is a fun mix of style, medium, and approach. I would suggest finding a cheap set of different mediums, such as watercolor, colored pencil (my preference), pens, etc, and again figure out what really speaks to you as an artist.

Hope this helps!

IR

----------


## Sergy096

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I do have some simple water colours home that I want to experiment with but for now I'm going to stick to just ink style and master one thing at a time.

----------

